# Westminster Dog Show - GSD Wins Herding Group!!!



## marbeen (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, this isn't my dog, but the German Shepherd Dog, Cappy, won last night in the Herding Group!

YEAH GSDsss!!!!


----------



## marbeen (Dec 16, 2011)

Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show Photos | Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show Pictures - Yahoo! News


----------



## CMeredith (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh man...I thought things were getting better in the show lines but you can tell from that picture that his rear legs are horrible. Hopefully we're moving in the right direction though?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

let's not get into the am line rear legs are horrible debate..

I think he's a gorgeous speciman (and no I don't have showlines anymore), your opinion is fine, but give the dog some credit, it's not an 'easy win' at westminster.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> let's not get into the am line rear legs are horrible debate..
> 
> I think he's a gorgeous speciman (and no I don't have showlines anymore), your opinion is fine, but give the dog some credit, it's not an 'easy win' at westminster.


:thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

since there are two threads going on this topic, I am going to 'attempt' to merge this one with the other may work, may not


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally think he's gorgeous.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the picture you posted Linda is a much better picture of him than the one on Yahoo.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielle609 said:


> I think the picture you posted Linda is a much better picture of him than the one on Yahoo.


That Yahoo pic was taken at a weird angle and no telling what the dog was doing at that precise moment. He could have been moving, shifting, getting ready to sit. Who knows.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am happy the GSD won the herding group but he does not appeal to me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like him better in pictures than on TV. In pictures he looks OK to me but on TV I didn't find him to be that masculine, just kind of "bleh". Congrats nonetheless!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am happy for a GSD win!! He may not appeal to most, but to be honest no WGSL or WL for that matter would make it very far in an AKC ring. Or at least I doubt it. Has anyone tried showing German lines in AKC? That being, I still think he is a handsome fella in the picture...I did not see him on TV.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought he looked nice and not at all extreme in gait or angulation. Glad he won. Does anyone know his pedigree?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The dog has a masculine head piece. A great improvement that has happened in the breedings. His rear is not extreme and is not "horrible". He is clean both coming and going without an issue. I even noted a dog in the ring with less rear than my completely working line male! 

Good looking dog. Does he have courage and fighting drive intact? I don't know, but the lines are not known for preserving this German Shepherd trait. We all know the dogs are bred to show. That is how it is. I have seen show breeding produce winners who were much less impressive than this fellow. 

I have seen Capi in person. Glad to see him take the group.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This is the ASL venue......congrats to a nice dog winning.
Each specific venue has a following and different "types" of dogs......it's always a pleasure when a "nice" dog from that particular venue wins.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> This is the ASL venue......congrats to a nice dog winning.
> Each specific venue has a following and different "types" of dogs......it's always a pleasure when a "nice" dog from that particular venue wins.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and I don't even have 3 thumbs


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Debbieg said:


> I thought he looked nice and not at all extreme in gait or angulation. Glad he won. Does anyone know his pedigree?


GCH Babheim's Captain Crunch - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm just happy to see a GSD win


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He's out of Aries. Surprise!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Not really my style of GSD, BUT, very awesome that he won. Congrats to him!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Since I don't really know much at all about the conformation world- can someone clarify for me:

Did this dog have to do any actual herding, or did he just win the "herding group" which would be a classification of dog breeds?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am excited to see if he takes best in show tonight! I'm sure he is a great dog. 

The beagle had feathering on his tail. Has anyone seen that before in beagles?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

willy, this dog has no herding titles, what happens is,,the individual breeds go against each other,,the 'winner' of the 'breed' (in this case, Cappy beat out the other german shepherds),,goes into the "Herding Group" against all the other herding breeds, He won that, so now he will represent the Herding Group tonite in Best in Show.

Just wanted to add, my doggie's physical therapist's, Wizard of Paws,,her Mastiff DUALLY took breed about an hour ago..So watch for Dually in the working group tonite))

Saw also martha stewarts chow took breed as well


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> Since I don't really know much at all about the conformation world- can someone clarify for me:
> 
> Did this dog have to do any actual herding, or did he just win the "herding group" which would be a classification of dog breeds?


GSDs are in the herding group. It's not a herding contest, it is a beauty/conformation contest by breed and type.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Diane. How curious... I could understand how they pit one GSD against another (or many) in order to determine best of breed, but I don't understand how you judge one breed to another- especially in the absence of real work.

How do they judge, say, a Border Collie (who I assume is also included in the herding group) against a GSD? Perhaps it would be like this:
___________
"That BC is a great specimen of a BC, but that GSD over there is a _phenomenal_ specimen of a GSD. Therefore the GSD wins"
___________

Is that how it works?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, Willy, that's really how it works.

Each group came from the "best of the best" of their breed, then the dog that is most "like the standard" wins the best of that group.
Best of Breed gets them to this contest they are in now.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> Yes, Willy, that's really how it works.
> 
> Each group came from the "best of the best" of their breed, then the dog that is most "like the standard" wins the best of that group.
> Best of Breed gets them to this contest they are in now.


Wow- how interesting. Thanks guys for the info!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

In a conformation show in AKC, the dogs are judged on their conformation, not any working abilities. There are many dogs in the AKC Working group. That does not mean they "work".
It is the dog's structure and closeness to the AKC written standard that is being evaluated. Of course, lots of subjectivity.

Will this be Jimmy's year?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If not Jimmy's I'm rooting for my PT's mastiff Dually!! IF he wins group tonite


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I will be watching for the Dually dog tonight!


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes GSD wins the Herding group although I still believe the GSD should be in the working group, it's all good this year.

I mentioned in a post last month that the GSD had been bypassed far too long at the Westminster show. I had a good feeling about the GSD chances this year when my GSD Hana passed away on Dec 30th. 

Smiles from above from the most beautiful Shep of them all, my HANA BEAN


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I totally forgot it was coming on! I stopped watching the AKC shows they air on TV because they don't air that many (that I know of), so I don't tend to know any of the dogs. I could go, if I had someone else interested in my family to take me. I would love to be there. I'm close to the one in Tampa they host, but yet again no one interested to go with me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Just found out another friend's PWD took breed )


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm delighted Capi won the group. I've seen him in person and he's a beautiful dog. I hope tonight is the night Jimmy does it again! 

Will be cheering on Dually and the PWD too


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Good job on the win, Captain Crunch!


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.



CMeredith said:


> Oh man...I thought things were getting better in the show lines but you can tell from that picture that his rear legs are horrible. Hopefully we're moving in the right direction though?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Correct. This dog has nothing wrong with his rear. He is not over done, he does not twist or wobble. His hocks move parallel. He does not slump under his weight. He is not locked up in the rear.

Thought he made a good showing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I thought he was gorgeous and did a good job as well. 

I don't have am lines anymore, but I would take him , he'd look good in my backyard


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Another picture of Captain Crunch, the ASL GSD. He looks like a nice dog to me. I love the name.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Martha had her chow on today, I had never paid attention to him when he was on the show previously. He is a handsome chow! When is the next part of the show coming on?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CelticGlory said:


> Martha had her chow on today, I had never paid attention to him when he was on the show previously. He is a handsome chow! When is the next part of the show coming on?


Next part? The show is over.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm, Oh, well she acted like it was a second part to the show coming on. Oh well. Thanks!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CelticGlory said:


> Hmm, Oh, well she acted like it was a second part to the show coming on. Oh well. Thanks!


It was a two night event (mon & tues). The first night the GSD won the herding group. The second night was judging for a few other groups, then best in show.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think Captain Crunch is adorable. Except for the face, he has Joey's coloring.


----------

